# Have you ever met a Rockets player/staff



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I definitely haven't, being in Hong Kong.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

no, but I saw Tina Thompsons at the Home Depot a while back...she has a nice booty....it is very nice :drool:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> I definitely haven't, being in Hong Kong.


Yao and T-Mac were in Hong Kong this summer. I missed them both... but saw Lebron


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i met clyde drexler after he retired just before he started coaching at UH. my friends dad got invited to a banquet thing near the galleria so he invited me. we were the only kids there so he came over met us and signed some stuff.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never met any Rockets, but two years ago I met Shane Battier, Troy Bell, and Earl Watson at Chickfila in the Houston Center Mall which is right next to the Toyota Center. The Grizz were playing the Rockets that night I just happened to catch those guys chillin, eating, and watchin college backetball around lunch time. I've got a picture somewhere of me and Shane and if I can find it I'll put it up. I also got him to sign a dollar while he was eating. I was excited to say the least.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> i met clyde drexler after he retired just before he started coaching at UH. my friends dad got invited to a banquet thing near the galleria so he invited me. we were the only kids there so he came over met us and signed some stuff.


wow. to tell you the truth, Clyde is one of the Rockets I've always wanted to meet. You're lucky.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lol, tina thompson with a nice booty. now I would definitely like to meet some WNBA players. Sue Bird would be a nice start.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> I've never met any Rockets, but two years ago I met Shane Battier, Troy Bell, and Earl Watson at Chickfila in the Houston Center Mall which is right next to the Toyota Center. The Grizz were playing the Rockets that night I just happened to catch those guys chillin, eating, and watchin college backetball around lunch time. I've got a picture somewhere of me and Shane and if I can find it I'll put it up. I also got him to sign a dollar while he was eating. I was excited to say the least.


LoL..i remember when you came to school all excited...LoL!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I met Patrick Ewing at the movie theaters once, he was tall, but I was young, so he looked like a fricking giant to me. Then a couple of months ago I saw Nenad Krstic shopping at target.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao and T-Mac were in Hong Kong this summer. I missed them both... but saw Lebron


 I could have seen T-Mac, but had to do something else. And for Yao...There are always, literally, hundreds of people around Yao whenever he comes to town. I wish I could see Yao in a closer environment.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Never. 

But about six years ago I was playing basketball at an indoor complex and the fire alarm went off a voice on the speakers told everyone to evacuate. Everyone started running out of the building in a mad panic. Except the US women's wheelchair basketball squad, who rolled their way through the crowd. One of them asked me, "Is there really a fire?" I said I didn't know, and sprinted away to safety. So, yeah, that's about the closest I've come to meeting a Rockets player.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i struggle to see houston jerseys in perth let alone any staff or player who for some unknown reason would want to come here. although yao almost came once for an international tournament but he was injured


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Never.
> 
> But about six years ago I was playing basketball at an indoor complex and the fire alarm went off a voice on the speakers told everyone to evacuate. Everyone started running out of the building in a mad panic. Except the US women's wheelchair basketball squad, who rolled their way through the crowd. One of them asked me, "Is there really a fire?" I said I didn't know, and sprinted away to safety. So, yeah, that's about the closest I've come to meeting a Rockets player.


lol funny story


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah, that's hilarious.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> i met clyde drexler after he retired just before he started coaching at UH. my friends dad got invited to a banquet thing near the galleria so he invited me. we were the only kids there so he came over met us and signed some stuff.


your so lucky

/gets jealous


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

nup and i never will


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mario Elie
Hakeem Olajuwon
Sam Cassell
Calvin Murphy
Rudy T
CLyde Drexler
Charles Barkley
CHucky Brown
Matt Maloney
Kenny Thomas


Thats about it


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I talked to Steve Francis when I was in the 6th grade at Houston Basketball camp that was in west side tennis club... I think thats where the rockets used to practice, or atleast during the offseason. Also I drove past his house in Memorial a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mario Elie
> Hakeem Olajuwon
> Sam Cassell
> Calvin Murphy
> ...


 Dude, you've met just about every famous Rocket there is to meet. Except for those two guys in your avatar.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mario Elie
> Hakeem Olajuwon
> Sam Cassell
> Calvin Murphy
> ...


so casual about it


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mario Elie
> Hakeem Olajuwon
> Sam Cassell
> Calvin Murphy
> ...


Damn im hungry.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mario Elie
> Hakeem Olajuwon
> Sam Cassell
> Calvin Murphy
> ...


lucky you


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Mario Elie
> Hakeem Olajuwon
> Sam Cassell
> Calvin Murphy
> ...


so unless one of the rockets players actually posts here, i think you win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL well i used to know people at westside tennis club, and i just bumped into hakeem and sam. I been to drexler bbq in the off season where i met him, then i met him at the game and i talked to him, and calvin and rudy t..

few others here and there as well...The rest(barkley, maloney, kenny thomas, at west side) Chucky brown once also durring a shoot around back in 95 i got to visit a few of them as well(elie, sam again, and Kenny Smith as well..)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

One Rockets game i was was so close to meeting Yao but he went to the looker room. And I saw Luol Deng at the Jam Session almost met T-mac and thats about it


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I was almost able to meet TMac at a celebrity basketball game here in Beaumont, but the line was WAY too long and since I didn't feel like waiting an hour or more I just left after the game.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Saw Deke at the NY NBA store several years back, he was there for the read to achieve program i think, he was reading to a bunch of kids... the line to get his autograph was too long but that moment will live in my memory


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

my girlfriend took a picture with Yao in 2003.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> so unless one of the rockets players actually posts here, i think you win.


Actually I'm Luther Head.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> LOL well i used to know people at westside tennis club, and i just bumped into hakeem and sam. I been to drexler bbq in the off season where i met him, then i met him at the game and i talked to him, and calvin and rudy t..
> 
> few others here and there as well...The rest(barkley, maloney, kenny thomas, at west side) Chucky brown once also durring a shoot around back in 95 i got to visit a few of them as well(elie, sam again, and Kenny Smith as well..)


 So how come you've seen all the old guys and none of the newer stars? i.e. T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> So how come you've seen all the old guys and none of the newer stars? i.e. T-Mac and Yao.


Havent been around much in the recent years. back then i was in my late teens, early 20's. Now school, and being out of state does not help. Plus my connection at westside tennis club no longer works there.


----------

